
Rise of Bitcoin Competitor Ripple Creates Wealth to Rival Zuckerberg - blondie9x
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/04/technology/bitcoin-ripple.html?module=WatchingPortal&region=c-column-middle-span-region&pgType=Homepage&action=click&mediaId=thumb_square&state=standard&contentPlacement=12&version=internal&contentCollection=www.nytimes.com&contentId=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2018%2F01%2F04%2Ftechnology%2Fbitcoin-ripple.html&eventName=Watching-article-click
======
shanebdavis
I thought I missed out on bitcoin. Clearly what I really missed out on is
making my own block-chain currency. Who wants some ShaneCoin?

